
Nitrous.io is shutting down - spking
http://us4.campaign-archive1.com/?u=40aef44b6df80a146dc4163c7&id=99995282f8&e=952a866202
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841489).

